# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Night of Innocence

## alee

http://my-sweet-islam.blogspot.com/2...-night-of.html

Although i have not interacted much on the forums here (just a reminder that i am also a migrator  from sas), except for the chat room and other platforms on which we can interact. I just want to take this moment and state that since the Future Of Life Or Death Will Be Written this Night
So I Openly Apologize To All Of U, If Ever I Have ever Hurt You Directly Or Indirectly.
Plz Forgive Me.
Remember Me In Ur Prayers and God Bless You All

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey Alee. It's good to hear from you. I was actually thinking this morning that I hadn't seen you around and was wondering how you have been. I can't believe we had the discussion about Shab-e-Barat a year ago already. Thank you for sharing your prayer with us.

----------


## alee

Thx cindy and yeah i ve been good, may well be taking another break soon cuz of Ramadan starting nxt month  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

Ramadan soon already?  ::):  I know you'll be strong in your devotion, good job!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thx cindy and yeah i ve been good, may well be taking another break soon cuz of Ramadan starting nxt month



Yeah, all my library volunteers are not looking forward to the hot summer month of July during Ramadan. But they'll make it like they always do.............and will be a lot more appreciative of things. I admire them and you for your dedication.

----------


## alee

> Yeah, all my library volunteers are not looking forward to the hot summer month of July during Ramadan. But they'll make it like they always do.............and will be a lot more appreciative of things. I admire them and you for your dedication.



Kids..........they just dont like to starve during the hot weather, ultimately we  all hv to go through it all, apparently this            hot weather is NOTHING compared to the temperature in Hell.............

----------


## alee

> Ramadan soon already?  I know you'll be strong in your devotion, good job!



Yeah Vickie, seems like only a few days ago that we had Ramadan and i still remember that i introduced u to this month last year. Again its the prayers that we need for each other which makes us strong otherwise i am nothing, absolutely nothing.

----------

